# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Brooklyn NY: Optical store for sale!

## cidehen

20 years in business, 5 years left on lease with possible extension, patient's records included (over 20,000 patient database), all inventory included! Please contact owner for price and more details at 917-650-0190.
1125 Liberty Ave, Brooklyn, NY 11208
validate information: http://therealestateclassified.com?listid=594141


Eyesite Vision Ii is a Optometrist Center in Brooklyn, New York. It is situated at 1125 Liberty Ave, Brooklyn NY. The authorized person of Eyesite Vision Ii is Dr. Clement Enorense Idehen who is President of the clinic. Primary license number for Eyesite Vision Ii is T006065 (Optometrist) in New York. Eyesite Vision Ii Center have optometrists who can examine, diagnose, treat, and manage diseases, injuries, and disorders of the visual system, the eye, and associated structures as well as identify related systemic conditions affecting the eye. Optometrists are eye health care professionals who are state-licensed to diagnose and treat diseases and disorders of the eye and visual system.

----------

